# IT support - looking for sponsorship



## deewood (Jan 8, 2014)

I am currently looking for sponsorship to work in NSW, Sydney or Melbourne.
I have worked for over 10 years in IT as a 2nd line desktop support engineer/remote support and was wondering how I go about getting sponsorship in Aus?
I understand IT support is not on the skilled workers list and I am a lady in my 30's so I am not able to get a working holiday visa.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nowadays it's difficult to get sponsorship even for people on the SOL list due to the availability of qualified candidates already landed. 

I think it will be extremely difficult for you to get sponsorship.

Sorry :/


----------

